

Twitter Co-Founder Biz Stone Explains Surprising Goal Of His New Company, Jelly - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/07/twitter-co-founder-biz-stone-explains-the-surprising-goal-of-his-new-company-jelly/

======
kirtijthorat
Yet another social networking which will add more noise to our virtual space.
I liked the concept but I don't see the very need of it as I could just post
my question on Facebook? Why do we need a social media tool just for Q&A?

